

Ask HN: So I've learnt Ruby, now to choose where to go next? - mcdowall

Hi Guys,<p>So I've project managed high budget e-commerce builds across different platforms and languages, multiple smaller sites and am a pretty dab hand at SEO to boot, but having the funds to outsource and manage the project myself was just not a feasable option.  So a few weeks ago I ordered a few RoR books and decided to get my hands dirty myself.  I've found it a steep learning curve I must admit but it's definitely rewarding.<p>So to get to the point where should I go from here, essentially I am a solo founder and my location in the uk does not lend itself to finding a suitable co founder, there simply isn't a network and given my experience in a previous startup with poor co founders I know all too well how a bad choice can stick with you.  I would love to bury my head down, get something out there and apply to the current YC application round but know the preference on team applications.  So should I hold back on this round and try to find that elusive co founder or go for broke anyhow?.
======
technotony
Have you considered jumping on a plane and moving to San Francisco? I'm also
English and did that just last week, I figure it will be so much easier to
find a co-founder here than in the UK.

~~~
mcdowall
Your most probably right, however with visa restrictions being just 3mths stay
I figured my time was better spent getting the projects towards prototype here
by myself. I suppose with skype having a remote co founder is not out of the
question these days, just always helps to meet people in person I feel.

------
Dramatize
You sounds like me - background in ecommerce, learning RoR and wondering about
moving to SF.

What kind of project are you wanting to work on?

~~~
mcdowall
It's a strange one, given my experience I can earn pretty decent money but I
just have the urge to do something for myself, it's a bug that doesn't go away
with reading HN and seeing great startups each and every day.

I am working on two projects at the moment, why two you may ask!? I just can't
decide between the two. The first is a listing site for storage, land and
parking spaces. The second is sort of a crowd sourced sports funding site.

What are you currently working on?.

